
A Day Made of Glass... - keyle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cf7IL_eZ38
======
yarone
Lots of the same tricks repeated, but very cool. It's all about the software!

~~~
joezydeco
And the display technology. And the sensing circuits. And the pixel moving
hardware. And the device interchange standards. None of which Corning makes.

It's comforting to know that in the near future we're all so stupid that we
need in-car navigation to find our way to the office each morning.

~~~
sixtofour
Glass dashboards? I don't think so.

~~~
joezydeco
Don't be so sure.... [http://www.automotiveaddicts.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/03/...](http://www.automotiveaddicts.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/03/tesla-model-s-interior-screen.jpg)

~~~
sixtofour
That looks pretty cool. I got the impression in the vid that the whole
dashboard, over to the passenger door, is glass. That would hurt if you
bounced your head on it.

~~~
joezydeco
Guess it's not really Corning's job to figure out what happens with people
hitting glass, either on dashboards or clumsily walking through wall-sized
transparent projection screens.

